# feeding weathers



## alpinebabies (Dec 15, 2013)

Hello all, 
My daughter has 2 weathers and 1 doe under 1year and a 3year old pregnant doe.
We don't have any pasture but when the weather is decent we let them out in the yard to eat down the lawn and weeds. For regular feedings they get local grass all the time we just keep their feeder full and then morning and night they get a mix of beat pulp, whole oats and Alfalfa pellets and we soak it over night to exspand and open the oats. 
My question is what do you all feed? 
Is there something we can give that has the proper calcium/phos. Ratio that we don't have to soak and will give them the same nutrition?
Thanks a bunch.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You could buy rolled oats. You could just add more alfalfa pellets. You shouldn't need to soak the beet pulp or the alfalfa pellets for the goats.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

If you want to buy a premade diet there are pelleted goat feeds that should not only contain a proper Ca balance but also will contain Ammonium Chloride to help prevent Urinary Calculi.


----------



## alpinebabies (Dec 15, 2013)

We soak the beet pulp because it expands in their stomach and can cause problems.


----------

